# My girlfriends new tonkinese



## Mark (May 21, 2004)




----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

SOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## GJ's Mom (Nov 29, 2004)

Cute.Can tell she likes her picture taking,sitting all pretty.


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

She is so beautiful! :love2


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

Is she a platinum point? or mink?

She's beautiful! What's her name? How old is she?


----------



## Mark (May 21, 2004)

Tonkmom64 said:


> Is she a platinum point? or mink?
> 
> She's beautiful! What's her name? How old is she?


Sorry for the short details . . . wanted to get the pictures out there!

She is a platimum point who is around 5 months old and her name is Lilly. She has a great demeanor and so nice.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

_Moved to meet my kitty_

Shes lovely


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a doll


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

awhhhh.....she is soooo cute


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She is so pretty!


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Mark wrote:*


> She is a platimum point who is around 5 months old and her name is Lilly.


That's neat because Faerie Tail is a platinum point also and we almost named her Lilly.

Does your girlfriend have other cats too?


----------



## peppersmom (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh she is gorgeous!


----------



## Mark (May 21, 2004)

Tonkmom64 said:


> *Mark wrote:*
> 
> 
> > She is a platimum point who is around 5 months old and her name is Lilly.
> ...


wow, what a coincidence. This is actually her first cat, although she is considering another possibly. When this little one comes over to see my two cats they gradually get to know each other . . . my two are set in their ways that my house is theirs.


----------

